# Mopey Australorp........



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

We have a 15 week old hen australorp who has in the last week or so became very mopey and just..... sad. She is not laying yet, and the temps and things around the coop have stayed fairly normal other than the new chicken we have been transitioning in. Though even she is in a dog crate. The australorp, (Sydney) has been not getting in the coop at night, laying down in a sunbathing position for more time in the day than when she stands or walks, and she just kind of flops down and eats there and poops there....... no mites, and no respitory issues, but hse seems to avoid walking and putting pressure on her legs. What is wrong??!!! We think it might be Infectious Coryza or perhaps even Mareks. (please no.) Please I need a lot of responces quickly. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, I have no idea either. What does her comb look like? She's right in that area for her body to be transitioning to laying but this is dramatic even for those that are having a tough time.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry, I have no idea either. What does her comb look like? She's right in that area for her body to be transitioning to laying but this is dramatic even for those that are having a tough time.


thank you for responding. I have notived her comb is a bit small.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Please guys I need help!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Wish I could. I'm terrible at diagnosing and treating chicken health problems.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The only other person that might have some thoughts is @dawg53.

The only other option is if a vet will see her. Large animal vets are more open to seeing chickens than small animal vets.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

1. What does her poop look like?

Coryza IS a respiratory disease. Coryza gives off a foul odor around the head area and you'd know it if you smelled it. Also there would be facial swelling, snotty nostrils, watery eyes, wheezing, sneezing, gurgling, head shaking etc...If you dont see any of that, it's not Coryza nor any other respiratory disease.

2. When she lays down, is there one foot/leg in front of the other (one foot forward, the other foot to the rear?)


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Se died.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. I know it's hard but her symptoms were so vague there just wasn't any there there to suggest a direction to take. That's where a vet might have come up with something. And then again, probably not. Chickens are very difficult to diagnose.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So sorry!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

